# Pearling with no Co2 and low light... UPDATE 10/26



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so confused...so what was the secret?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

guppygolucky said:


> I'm so confused...so what was the secret?


Secret formula... lol.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

cool stuff!


----------



## caall99 (Jul 6, 2010)

secret ain't worth anything to us unless you tell us 

<----- PM me and i will love you.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

caall99 said:


> secret ain't worth anything to us unless you tell us
> 
> <----- PM me and i will love you.


Don't really wanna get into the chemistry of the Excel replacement. Just wanted to let people know they have options to get excellent growth. As Ive said here and other threads. Im testing a few things for a while and then we'll be making some items available to everybody.


----------



## odie (Dec 29, 2009)

Dude you said secret inside!!! False advertising!!!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol @ Odie ^^

Would definitely be interested in this tho, let us know when you can share


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Let me know what your using and I can do some tests on my tank to make sure it works. But thats cool I cant wait to hear what it is.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Honestly, I'm not sure what we are seeing. I find it hard to believe we are seeing pearling with low light and no real co2. Other carbon sources are not nearly as bioavailble as co2 is and without real controlls and details, it is just hard to say what we are seeing.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure what we are seeing. I find it hard to believe we are seeing pearling with low light and no real co2. Other carbon sources are not nearly as bioavailble as co2 is and without real controlls and details, it is just hard to say what we are seeing.


No carbon source anybody else is using at least... lol. I promise you I have zero reason to falsify results. I simply wanted to share my success with the PT community. What details would you like except for the composition of the liquid carbon source Im using cause I can't give that out? I already said 10w halogen bulb (10 hours) and 2.5g tank standard size. Bi-weekly 1ml dose of Seachem Flourish. Inert PFS substrate. Flora: Frogbit, Hornwort, Java Moss, Subwassertang. Fauna: Ghost Shrimp, RCS, Amano. What you're seeing is pearling after a week of dosing my solution at 1ml/day. I like the skepticism though. Tells me Im on to something...

I will mention I haven't seen pearling in the other 3 tanks Im dosing this solution with. But I am getting equal or better growth compared to when I was using Seachem Excel.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Madfish said:


> Let me know what your using and I can do some tests on my tank to make sure it works. But thats cool I cant wait to hear what it is.


Im definitely going to ask for a few testers in the near future. Look for a separate thread. Im currently testing it in 4 of my tanks and I had a friend who was supposed to test it but he called me yesterday to say he got a pressurized Co2 system... jerk.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Most of the planted users locally are using Metricide 14, which is about 25% of the cost of Excel. Not sure if that's what GitMoe is using, but around here, very few people buy Excel anymore.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

You might became a millionaire overnight. Good luck.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Most of the planted users locally are using Metricide 14, which is about 25% of the cost of Excel. Not sure if that's what GitMoe is using, but around here, very few people buy Excel anymore.


Contains no Metricide14. But asking my friend if he could get me Metricide14 is exactly how this started...


----------



## HouseofZoo (Sep 12, 2010)

Is this about the diluted Glutaraldehyde that you were talking about at the beginning of the month that your bio-chemist friend was going to mix for you?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

If it contains glutaraldehyde you should say so. If you are never going to divulge the ingredients I think many people will be cautious to buy it. 

Testing on a much larger scale than a few tanks in your house are necessary, as well. Particularly if this is something that is not used in tanks already.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

HouseofZoo said:


> Is this about the diluted Glutaraldehyde that you were talking about at the beginning of the month that your bio-chemist friend was going to mix for you?


That was part of the conversation but not the end result. Him and I came up with a solution based on his and my knowledge. 



Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Obviously. There will be plenty of testing. Pretty sure I don't have to say what's in it exactly. Ask SeaChem for their formulas. Wanna put a Root Medic label on it? Lol. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I will echo the "false advertising" aspect of this thread. But it is rather ingenious to gain the "hype" prior to you providing us with what you are trying to sell to us.
It's one thing to gain knowledge and want to share freely, but it's completely different to say you have found this new amazing thing and will only provide to people after further testing AND at a price (I maybe getting ahead of myself with the last part). But it seems that's all this thread is about...HYPE for something you are still "testing" within the comforts of your own home.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Once I get the dosing correct and confirm the product is long term tank safe I will offer free product for mass testing. Where it goes from there is yet to be decided. There's no hype intended. Just sharing results... 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I would think that Seachem or other such companies thought of this before you did and so far no one came up with the right "formula". If what you are saying it's true than you'll be rich soon enough but, I doubt it. Anyway good luck to you.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Not looking to make a million dollars. Lol. No aspirations of that. Just trying to provide a useful product to the masses. Any cost will most likely be just to cover my expenses for materials. Seems like some people are making this out to be a scam. I promise I'm not trying to be a jerk. Just a useful member of the community. Also some of the ingredients in the formula aren't recommended to be handled by the general public at the concentrations they're available. I don't wanna be responsible for empty tanks or personal injury... just stay tuned for updates. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

GitMoe said:


> Also some of the ingredients in the formula aren't recommended to be handled by the general public at the concentrations they're available. I don't wanna be responsible for empty tanks or personal injury... just stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


It must be something to do with glut.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

If I had a commercial idea I wouldn't divulge it either at this point.

This is simple. If he makes it, some of us will be willing to test it. If it works, we'll tell you and some will buy it.

No one is going go get rich on it. Lighten up. This forum is to advance the hobby, let the guy experiment and report. He'll be lucky to recover expenses.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Entrepreneurship FTW!!! Good luck in your endeavors. I got nothing but love and support for a person who is willing to put forth of themselves to make something and stand behind it. I can see nothing but good things coming out of a fellow hobbyist experimenting, developing, and pushing new and effective products. That's why RootMedic gets so much of my business.

I will support a small business anyday over a large company. It used to be the American way...


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Agreed. Good luck to you and there's no reason to spill the beans right now.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the support everybody. Really appreciate it. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not hating on you or think that you are scamming. For someone who loves a hobby, why would you degrade yourself or your hobby in that manner. You mentioned in your heading that there was a secret inside, then you say that it's not due for release yet. See the confusion on my part? If not, then I guess I stand alone in not being able to connect the dots.
Those who have an idea should and will be supported, especially entrepreneurs! We as a society have relied to heavy on mass production, that we've forgotten about innovation and free thinking.
If I have offended you, then I apologize, but that was not my intention. I wish you all the best.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

guppygolucky said:


> I'm not hating on you or think that you are scamming. For someone who loves a hobby, why would you degrade yourself or your hobby in that manner. You mentioned in your heading that there was a secret inside, then you say that it's not due for release yet. See the confusion on my part? If not, then I guess I stand alone in not being able to connect the dots.
> Those who have an idea should and will be supported, especially entrepreneurs! We as a society have relied to heavy on mass production, that we've forgotten about innovation and free thinking.
> If I have offended you, then I apologize, but that was not my intention. I wish you all the best.


No offense at all. There is a secret buried in this thread. Just not revealed yet... lol.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Had pearling again tonight. Didnt bother taking any pics since I still cant find the good camera and my crappy cell phone pic would look exactly the same as the pics from yesterday. Going strong...


----------



## lrbs (Dec 1, 2009)

Keep going...


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

When you get into the testing phase I'll totally labrat it for you. I have several tanks so I have no problem using one for this purpose. Let me know and best of luck!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

So I changed the layout of this tank over the weekend. I wanted to put a few different plants in there to see if this was something weird with the Frogbit and the Subwassertang. I added Baby Tears, WaterSprite, and another stem which I don't know what it is. Today I came home from work and noticed tiny bubbles on the surface of the water which I'd never seen before. I looked closer and found the WaterSprite was pearling and the Baby Tears were "Streaming" at about 1bps. Subwassertang was pearled again as well. I shot this terrible video and took a pic...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ5Z95Ailjc

"Hi-Res"... Not really but a little better I guess. 720p.... right HTC. Good try though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkGYz4elq0g

WaterSprite










Overall contents of new scape










Im still not sure whats causing this exactly. All I know is this never happened before adding my new solution but none of the other tanks are doing this well. Sorry for the terrible video. My phone takes 720P video but I forgot to bump the setting...


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

just my 2¢, yes it is pearling but i really doubt your secret is having as much of a factor as is being portrayed. any fish tank can due this with no additional co² with minimal water movement even by ambient light though a window ive done it myself, so just becuase a plant is pearling doesnt mean its growing better than one that you dont see pearling due to the factors temp,flowrate,o² lvls. pearling would be able to count bps streaming is coming out so fast that its basicly unable to count bps. tank looks really nice but i am positive with normal flow you wouldnt see the pearling but it does show that its growing well for an alternative to pressurized co². pearling shouldnt be whats your concentrating on but overall growth measuring one tank without your secret vs one with it same specs and light on both will give you a better reference than just seeing o² being produced


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Im getting excellent growth. Much better than with Excel. Ive seen proof enough to clearly say what Im using now is a huge improvement. A side by side setup could be possible. I'd have to get 2 more tanks though. Testing continues and I'll keep updating.


----------

